#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Api 607

## instsuresh

Hi guys,
API 607 needed, ....plz share .
Rergards,


SSBSee More: Api 607

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 607 5th Ed. June 2005 Errata, Nov. 2008 - Fire Test for Soft-seated Quarter-turn Valves ...	   442.92 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Thanks Nabilia, find herewith sixth edition

----------


## philby

Does anyone have a clean copy of the latest edition?

----------


## striking2016

Thanks.

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

Dose anyone have following standards? it is urgent.

1. API STD 607: 2016
2. API SPEC 6FA : 2018
3. ASTM A216/A216M : 2018
4. ASTM A351/A351M : 2018
5. ASTM A479/A479M : 2018
6. ASTM A105/A105M : 2018
7. ASTM A333/A333M : 2018
8. ASTM A106/A106M : 2018

----------


## anhthoichoem

> Dose anyone have following standards? it is urgent.
> 
> 1. API STD 607: 2016
> 2. API SPEC 6FA : 2018
> 3. ASTM A216/A216M : 2018
> 4. ASTM A351/A351M : 2018
> 5. ASTM A479/A479M : 2018
> 6. ASTM A105/A105M : 2018
> 7. ASTM A333/A333M : 2018
> 8. ASTM A106/A106M : 2018



Some docs for you:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## setret

thanks

----------


## tapa

could you please upload to mediafire, i cant down  607 and 6fa

----------


## setret

Thanks

----------

